# Two smoke machines into one chiller?



## Rex Stevens (Oct 25, 2011)

Thinking about trying this. Has anyone had a good or bad experience with this?
Thanks for the input.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Not a problem at all...I used a "Y" pipe entry with two 400W foggers into my home made Cube chiller and it worked great. When The stars aligned and they worked Opposite of each other I had constant fog and the "Y" acted as a venturi...I just had a great fog display either way .. IT WORKS ... I wouldn't use two mega watt foggers since the Ice melt factor is kinda like Pompeii


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know what it would hurt. As nib' says, It could be a way to get almost continuous fog. And really, it's the ultimate wattage you'd need to consider. 2x 400W foggers would generally be less heat load than one 1000 watter.

The only consideration would be the inlet. Nib also mentioned a 'Y' which would probably be the best way to go. You couldn't use a "T" as one fogger would just spit out the non-operating side.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

If you're really worried about having back pressure, you can build a cheap fan system on the outlet side of the chiller using a computer fan. That way, when the foggers aren't running, you'll have negative pressure in the chiller.


----------



## Rex Stevens (Oct 25, 2011)

I think i am gonna try the Y pipe. 
What are your thoughts about the outlet pipe being a long pipe with holes drilled into it. I am thinking this would spread out the blanket of fog.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

It would be similar to using flexible drainage tube, which I have done. It worked pretty well. It would depend on the length and the hole size. I had a pretty specific need, most chillers I have used have spread out pretty well without anything added, indoors or out.


----------

